# Cartier or ST DuPont?



## ndk334 (Jul 21, 2013)

For indoor cigar smoking at high class events, I am looking for a soft flame lighter in gold.
If money was not an issue what would you prefer.....

Cartier or ST DuPont lighter?

Please provide reasoning. 

I have heard many positive reviews of ST DuPont.... Anyone out there have Cartier experience? I am leaning towards Cartier because I will likely get an ST DuPont torch so would like some variety. I really like the Cartier brand (watches) although completely clueless as to quality of their lighters. Which do you think will appreciate in value more over time? Which is easier to fuel and change flint?
Based on the fact there are many ST DuPont reviews and no Cartier reviews, would you say Cartier lighters are more rare?

Thank you!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd imagine Cartier flames are more rare. Not sure which is best in the soft flame but I can honestly say the ST Dupont Maxi Jet is hands down the best torch I have ever owned. I bought the LE Tatuaje Wolfman last year and not only has been the most reliable the flame, imo, is just perfect. Definitely looking forward to grabbing a couple more. Can't say with any certainty but I'd imagine most use a torch around here so don't be surprised if there's not much help regarding either Soft Flame. Hopefully I'm wrong and someone can be of help. My 2 cents, go with whichever you like most & hope for the best.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Neither, BIC is 99 cents and probably the best soft flame lighter you will ever find. Its one thing to spend ~$50 but I find it preposterous to spend several hundred on a lighter that wont light your cigar any better than a 99 cent BIC. If one has to pack such an expensive lighter to an event to be accepted then Its not the type of event or people I would care to attend or people I would like to associate with.

Its one thing to spend the extra when you are getting something that excels above the rest in functionality or purpose, its another when you are paying for a name. Dont get me wrong, I like nice things but that much money for a lighter is crazy IMO.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't own a Cartier, but I do own several ST Duponts. Ligne 2 and older Ligne 1s. They have the advantage that they can be modified with a double burner, producing a wider flame for cigars.

Other high end lighters you might consider are Dunhills and IM Corona Double Coronas. I own these, and frankly the IM Corona costs less, is more elegant, and produces a beautiful wide flame. Available in gold plate, not solid gold like the very top end Dupont and Dunhill.


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, never knew that Cartier made lighters; I'll have to check 'em out! Having smoked cigars for about 20 years, I have a nice collection of lighters: ST DuPont Ligne 2, Dunhill Unique, IM Corona, and a number of Xikars. The DuPont (soft flame) is my favorite, but is pretty much useless outside if there is any hint of wind. Then I go to the Dunhill which pretty much stands up to any conditions.

Bill


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I checked then all out.. and this one I think is very classy..
Lighters IM Corona Double Corona Chrome/Gold Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice! IM Corona has really moved upscale from the original Old Boy design. They must be trying to compete with the higher $$$ lighters.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Neither, BIC is 99 cents and probably the best soft flame lighter you will ever find. Its one thing to spend ~$50 but I find it preposterous to spend several hundred on a lighter that wont light your cigar any better than a 99 cent BIC. If one has to pack such an expensive lighter to an event to be accepted then Its not the type of event or people I would care to attend or people I would like to associate with.
> 
> Its one thing to spend the extra when you are getting something that excels above the rest in functionality or purpose, its another when you are paying for a name. Dont get me wrong, I like nice things but that much money for a lighter is crazy IMO.


Why do people buy 50k+ cars when a 1990 Camry will get them from point A to B in the same amount of time? Why do people buy fine watches when a $20 Casio will be just as (if not more) functional? Why buy expensive shoes, belts, cuff links, etc when there's always a cheaper alternative that will do the same job?

I use my free plastic guillotine cutter and my $15 torch lighter for my daily needs and my ST Dupont when I attend weddings or any other special event. It's the same thing as me pulling out my nicer dress shirt, suit, shoes, etc out of my closet for a special occasion.


----------

